# Driving Lessons



## markgr7 (Dec 18, 2011)

My wife has recently accepted a job in Dubai and will be staring in May with me coming out in September. When we were there recently I did all the driving as she drives infrequently in UK. 

She would like to regain her confidence and drive in Dubai. 

Does anyone have any recommendations / experiences / contact numbers / cost of driving schools or an appropriate course of action she could take so that when I join her in September she will feel more comfortable driving in Dubai. 

Many thanks 

Mark


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Whereabout would she be staying - might be point to consider to which driving school location she's best contacting. I think the most approached schools are Belhasa and Emirates.

If Jebel Ali is an option, I have a lady instructor's name to recommend by a friend. I've also seen her name recommended elsewhere.


Regard and Good Luck to the Wife!


----------



## Rainforest (Mar 28, 2012)

I had lessons with a lady instructor in Belhasa Driving School, Jebel Ali Freezone - passed my test on 1st attempt! She does refresher courses - think you just need to contact the school and proceed from there.


----------

